# Easy Way to Quick Dry Bud



## GrowinGreen (Jul 8, 2009)

I've tried quite a few different ways to quick dry bud because I have a hell of a time waiting for harvest.

I tried a new method today which worked really well-

Take the bud you want to quick dry and put it in one of those small brown paper lunch bags. Then put the bag into a toaster oven on around 150-200 degrees (minimum on mine).

I put the bag in the toaster oven and ended up going outside with the dogs and talking to my neighbor for probably 10-15 minutes, oops.

But when I came back in the buds were about perfect, and didn't smell bad. The smoke was pretty damn good, hardly harsh at all.

And well I'm stoned as hell- that's why I'm here now.

I'd give you a smoke report of the AI and AK48 that I just smoked, but I mixed the bud together :laugh:

What's your favorite method? I'm always down to hear more ways

:headbang:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 8, 2009)

how'd you not burn your house down??????


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 8, 2009)

:laugh: that low of heat doesn't burn the bag at all- at least in mine it didn't. I don't really know the heat brown paper bags burn at.

Warning: Try at your own risk haha

But no, really, this is definitely the best way I've tried. I think the bag must being doing something.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 8, 2009)

lol i couldnt find any paper bags so i tried newspaper 
the cheap crap started smokin just about instantly
lol dont use newspaper


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 8, 2009)

:rofl: thanks


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> lol i couldnt find any paper bags so i tried newspaper
> the cheap crap started smokin just about instantly
> lol dont use newspaper


did it taste like burnt ink????lol


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 9, 2009)

nah tasted fine 
the paper didnt even go brown or nothin


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

ive taken a  fresh bud and put into my vaporizor on a lower temp than usual like you had on ya toaster oven and take a bunch draws off it til its dry enough to smoke in a bowl. or ya could just continue vaping it an turn temp up as well.
 so far its the best way i have tried so far.
 and even if the heat is hot enough to vaporize teh THC then at leats its not floatin round in ya oven. it'll still all go into ya lungs like intended LOL.
  but  thats all if you own a vape tho i guess..


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 9, 2009)

i just dried a wk 8 herm by trimming it and placing it directly onto the racks in my gas oven. i set it to 170(lowest) and let it go for 20 min or so. i didnt pre-heat it. you could prop the door open with a wooden spoon to lower the temp even more if youd like.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 9, 2009)

I've dried bud before in many ways. One time I put some into a peice of tin foil and went to the local spa. I sat there while the bud dried on the hot rocks. It worked ok until a cop walked in and smelled it, I bailed with it before it could finish. Another time I put some into a paper baggy stapled it shut and took it to the laundryamat(spelling?) and dried it in a dryer. The best way ime is to take the bud and roll it into a paper towel. Then wet both ends of the towel and use the microwave. I blast the bud/towel for 10 seconds, then hold the towel in front of the air conditioner for a few moments until the heat goes away. Then repeat the process several more times. It's important to do only short zaps and cool the package completely each time.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

> Beans beans, the musical fruit, the more you eat, the more you toot!


  and the more you toot the better you feel, so lift yur leg an let one squeel


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 9, 2009)

microwaves should be avoided. they will heat the chemicals that make up the plant very unevenly. portions with high water content, low water content, and high salt(METALS!!!) will heat up at different speeds. i cant atest to it, but im almost sure it would breakdown some more complex terpenes and other wanted chemicals.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

If you absolutely must quick-dry the bud, the slower it dries, the better it will be. I usually set it on top of something that pretty warm, like my lizards heat lamp... right on the top of it gets pretty warm but not unbearable to the touch. Usually takes about 12-15 hours to dry enough for smoking and is much better than using microwave or oven or something like that. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 9, 2009)

Lemmongrass said:
			
		

> microwaves should be avoided. they will heat the chemicals that make up the plant very unevenly. portions with high water content, low water content, and high salt(METALS!!!) will heat up at different speeds. i cant atest to it, but im almost sure it would breakdown some more complex terpenes and other wanted chemicals.


 That's why you wet the ends of the towel, it evens out the heat distribution. I've done it that way for years,han't killed me yet.  That said, I would only do it when I need a quick buzz. I'm not waiting 12 hours or whatever when I wanna get high in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2009)

I use this method for quick drying.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=305163&postcount=125

eace:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 9, 2009)

my oven gets all but the stems dry in 15min.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 9, 2009)

HIE
how long does the cure take when you quick dry like that?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 9, 2009)

I usually toss a few small buds into a food dehydrator on the lowest setting, takes a couple of hours but it's great for SAMPLES. 



> how long does the cure take when you quick dry like that?



Flash drying bud defeats the whole purpose of the slow cure IMO, the slower the better.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 9, 2009)

That's what he was asking about- how long does it take with a dehydrator


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 9, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> That's what he was asking about- how long does it take with a dehydrator


 
 I didnt see Hippies link before the post.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2009)

> I use this method for quick drying.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...&postcount=125



i think im a do same thing wit my harvest this round . only, im a take the heating element out of it and justset it inmy grow if there space avail.
  i did the dehydrator last year on outdoor buds and itwsnt very nice tastin for me anyway. i figure teh heat had part init as well as the temp of mine is only one setting. ON! lol no temp control an stuck a cooking meat  thermometer in it for half hour an wow it got almost just shy over 200 deg F.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> HIE
> 
> how long does the cure take when you quick dry like that?



Hello ShecallshimThor 

Anything from 2 months onwards, I am smoking that exact MJ in that jar now, it is 10.5 months old and smokes wonderfully, not harsh at all, smells great and as potent as the day I first dried it.

It has taken all this long to smoke it because I put it somewhere safe so I didn't lose it, the only problem was that it was so safe that I lost it :rofl:

Quick dry keeps the green colouring of the Chlorophyll, this is what tastes harsh at first when quick dried, but after a cure, the Chlorophyll taste disappears.

eace:


----------



## adam420 (Jul 10, 2009)

The best way is to bust up the weed, put it on a pie tray, put it in the over on it's lowest setting. Turn the over off after 3-5 mitues but leave the tray with the weed in the over and check on it every 10 mins. If the weeds not dry and the over cooled down trun it back on for another 3-5 mitues.


----------



## natorious (Jul 16, 2009)

The best method is to put what you want dry on a paper towel and put it in the microwave for 10 seconds at a time. After each 10 seconds take it out and let it cool out side the microwave for 30 seconds. Do it 3 to 6 times.  10 in 30 out. It doesn't stink hardly and its super quick. Good luck


----------



## tandy (Jul 17, 2009)

i just used a hair dryer 3 mins and your done


----------

